# [gelöst] Tastaturbelegung umstellen

## kontrapunkt

Bei der Live-CD (bzw. Installations-CD) hat man ja während des Bootens die Möglichkeit die Tastaturbelegung auszuwählen. Bei der Installation hatte ich auch das deutsche Layout eingestellt, danach allerdings (nach Entfernen der CD und Reboot) war alles wieder automatisch auf US-Tastaturbelegung umgestellt.

Ich habe bisher auch nur das reine Gentoo installiert, sonst nichts.

In /etc/locale.gen habe ich bereits

```
de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

eingefügt (ja, ohne #) und alles nach Anleitung ausgeführt.

Wie kann ich nun die Tastaturbelegung auf deutsch umstellen?Last edited by kontrapunkt on Thu Sep 08, 2011 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Für die Textkonsole setze in der /etc/conf.d/keymaps

zb

keymap="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

und lade diese dann mit einem 

```
# /etc/init.d/keymaps restart
```

Für die deutsche Lokalisierung würde ich in der

/etc/locale.gen

noch

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

mit hinzunehmen.

Für weiteres nutze zb auch die Gentoo Linux: Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung

----------

## kontrapunkt

Danke, hat wunderbar geklappt!

----------

